# Suche Programm WAGO IO CHECK



## Alexander83 (22 November 2012)

Hallo,

Suche das Programm Wago IO Check 
Angebote an Alex-xzx@web.de

MfG

Alexander


----------



## MRT (23 November 2012)

Brauchst das Programm noch hast du es schon?


----------



## Alexander83 (23 November 2012)

Hallo Andi,

Ja ich brauche das Programm noch!!

MfG 

Alexander


----------



## brub (28 November 2012)

Würde mich dieser Suche gern anschließen.

Gruss
brub


----------



## Meisterschüler (29 November 2012)

Ich würde mich der Suche auch gerne anschließen.


----------



## Kira2000 (30 November 2012)

Ich auch bitte!


----------



## dast (1 Dezember 2012)

Da würde sich vielleicht ne Sammelbestellung anbieten ... würd sicher billiger?!


----------



## dboxfutzi2002 (18 April 2018)

Hi @all,

habe mir gerade meine erste WAGO 750-889 mit KNX Klemme zugelegt.
Würd gerne damit SPS programmierung lernen und benötige noch die IO Check.
Wo bekomm ich die her?
Verkauft die evtl. jemand hier?

gruß


----------



## oliver.tonn (18 April 2018)

dboxfutzi2002 schrieb:


> habe mir gerade meine erste WAGO 750-889 mit KNX Klemme zugelegt.


Schön für Dich, allerdings hättest Du besser einen neuen Thread aufmachen sollen, als diesen uralt Thread dafür zu missbrauchen.


dboxfutzi2002 schrieb:


> Würd gerne damit SPS programmierung lernen und benötige noch die IO Check.


Nein, tust Du nicht, denn damit kann man nichts programmieren, sondern nur konfigurieren und beobachten (siehe hier). Zum Programmieren benötigst Du Wago I/O Pro.


dboxfutzi2002 schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich die her?


Zum Beispiel bei Wago oder vielleicht in der Bucht. Am besten Du kaufst Dir ein Starterkit von Wago, da ist die Software mit bei und verkaufst anschliessend die nicht benötigte Hardware wieder.


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------

